# Front Strut Tower Bar Question



## rufiusblack (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey all,

I have a 1990 Maxima SE and I was thinking of installing the Front and rear anti sway bars. I would like to know which front strut tower bar you guys recommend, the Suspension Techniques or the Cattman Performance? and I believe that Addco is the only company that makes the rear anti-sway bars. Thanks in advance.


----------

